# My Photos, Just started, feedback would be appreciated!



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey here is a link to my facebook page where I post all my photos, I just started this week and Ive really been enjoying it. I just dont really know what Im doing so feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Here is the link to my facebook page where all my photos are https://www.facebook.com/NoahMacLeodPhotography

Cheers NoahMacLeod


----------



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyone? LOL


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Jun 21, 2014)

If you want actual critique, actually post some photos to the forum. Most are going to ignore a facebook plug, specially from a new user.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 21, 2014)

NoahMacLeod said:


> Anyone? LOL



Noah, your best bet is to pick one or at most two images and actually post them to the forum.  If you post more than one or two the feedback you'll get will be a lot more limited because it's time consuming to really give an image a good critique.


----------



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 21, 2014)

oh ok sorry guys haha im new and didnt realize this, i more just wanted people to go to my page and see if the liked them not really critique, i should have worderd that differently


----------



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok here are links to 2 photos that I want critiqued,ther were too large to upload so theyre on FB. I started taking photos 4 days ago (as ive explained in my other posts) and I would really like the help seeing as I have no idea what Im doin lol, if you want you can check out some of my other photos as theyre all on my FB page! 
thanks NoahMacLeod

https://www.facebook.com/NoahMacLeo...9157004811316/719155354811481/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/NoahMacLeo...9157004811316/719155908144759/?type=1&theater


----------



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok sorry I cforgot about the facebook thing is there any way to upload large files.


----------



## KmH (Jun 21, 2014)

NoahMacLeod said:


> Ok here are links to 2 photos that I want critiqued,ther were too large to upload so theyre on FB. I started taking photos 4 days ago (as ive explained in my other posts) and I would really like the help seeing as I have no idea what Im doin lol, if you want you can check out some of my other photos as theyre all on my FB page!
> thanks NoahMacLeod
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NoahMacLeo...9157004811316/719155354811481/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/NoahMacLeo...9157004811316/719155908144759/?type=1&theater


It's better to post them rather than linking to them.
Post in the C&C section (Click on Photo Galleries - see below) of the forums based on the image content:

*Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique*


----------



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 21, 2014)

I know but I cant upload them theyre too big/?!


----------



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 21, 2014)

didnt even realize what section i put it in too lol, i was sure i put it in nature and wildlife


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 22, 2014)

Just resize your image to something smaller (800 pixels along the long side is technically the forum rules for max size). There's many people on here that don't have a broadband connection and large files can take too long to view. It's more of a curtesy. 

I could be wrong but it sounds like you may be more interested in driving traffic to your site than actually looking for people's opinions on your work.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2014)

You don't need to resize your photo, you just need to reduce the file size.
Photo size (3246 px by 2124 px) and file size (2.3 MB) are 2 different things.

Reduce the file size by lowering the Quality setting in the Save dialog box.




NoahMacLeod said:


> didnt even realize what section i put it in too lol, i was sure i put it in nature and wildlife


Yep, you did.
But since the post had a link to a web site and no photos, it got moved to this forum.
So now you would post the photos in the Nature and Wildlife forum if the photos are of nature and wildlife.

You have another option for posting photos - You can upload directly from your computer (2 MB file size limit),
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...how-upload-photos-directly-your-computer.html


----------



## NoahMacLeod (Jun 22, 2014)

No sorry that wwasnt what I was going for I just wasnt sure, but Ill reduce the file size, start a new thread and link it here!


----------

